# Leaking Trans Fluid from inspec. plate



## ealbertson (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, I have a 97 Sentra GA16. It is leaking trans fluid from the inspection plate between the eng. and trans. It also is leaking some at the bottom of the trans. in the middle where the two halves bolt together. The fly wheel and torque converter, at least what I can see from the inspection plate opening, are dry. I am guessing it is the torque converter seal. Does that make sense or is there something else in there that you can think of that may be causing the leak? I will be pulling the trans tomorrow. I plan on changing the rear main seal on the eng. while I am in there. Is there anything else you might suggest I can do while I am in there?

Thanks and God bless you all,
Ed


----------

